# Osprey Hydration Pack Help



## nu2mtb (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi all, first post here so I appreciate any help in advance. I just started biking and the trail I usually ride (Rangeline in Anderson, IN) has 1-3 mile loops that end back at the car each time. My wife and I will also be pulling our baby on 5-10 mile rides on paved trails around our area. 

I have two questions:
I have not been able, after searching every thread on this forum, to find a straightforward comparison of the Raptor and Syncro lines. i actually have a Syncro 15 on order because I like the Airspeed suspension, but I see that the Raptor is considered their "top of the line" MTB pack and the positive reviews of the Raptor on here are overwhelming. With the Syncro technically being listed as a few ounces lighter, is it just the tool pouch that makes the Raptor more desirable?

My second dilemma is size. I thought going with the 15 was a no-brainer because it's only an ounce heavier than the 10 and, unpacked, doesn't appear to be much bigger than the 10. However, I'm wondering if the 10 would be enough for the essentials on short 1-3 hour trail rides. 

The longer paved trail rides my wife and I will be riding won't matter much here because we will be pulling a Burley trailer and will have plenty of storage there. 

I know there is a TON of information on hydration packs, but after searching for many days I'm still unable to get a solid answer to my concerns over size and model (Syncro 10 vs 15 or Raptor 10 vs 14). Any help is greatly appreciated.

EDIT: By "essentials", I should clarify that I will want to carry the usual bike necessities: pump, multitool, tire wrenches, spare tube, etc. Along with a little room to shed or add a layer of clothing. Not sure if the one of the 10l packs will be roomy enough for this or not.

Thanks


----------



## Mootown10 (Mar 31, 2015)

I just got an Osprey Escapist 30 that I use cycling and for long day hikes and love it. Get the app steepandcheap, they've had a lot of osprey packs on clearance lately. Only paid 75 for mine, it was 150! I know it doesn't answer your question about which one to get but with a quality Osprey pack you can't go wrong!!


----------



## nu2mtb (Mar 31, 2015)

Mootown10 said:


> I just got an Osprey Escapist 30 that I use cycling and for long day hikes and love it. Get the app steepandcheap, they've had a lot of osprey packs on clearance lately. Only paid 75 for mine, it was 150! I know it doesn't answer your question about which one to get but with a quality Osprey pack you can't go wrong!!


Thanks for the reply. Price really isn't a big issue. I just got my REI member coupon so I'll be getting 20% off whatever I end up with (but only within the 10L-15L range). I'm just having a hard time figuring out what I'm missing with the Raptor being the preferred pack. Aside from the tool pouch and maybe slightly different shoulder straps, I'm trying to get some real world input into why people like it better than the Syncro when, at a glance, the Syncro appears to be lighter and has suspension that better prevents sweating. 
There has to be some key features/components that I'm missing because so many people tend to prefer the Raptor. That is the ultimate answer I'm looking for. The less important question would be size, but I'm still curious on that if anyone rides in a similar fashion and has input.


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I just bought the Raptor 14 last night. It seems like it will compress down to be about the same size as the 10 when I don't need the extra space... But I can also fit more in when I need to. No brainer, in my mind.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I have a Raptor 14. If I had it to do over again I'd get a 10 instead. The extra main pocket doesn't add much useful storage and its another place you have to hunt through every time you're looking for something in your pack. The main pockets hold smaller things like jerseys and gloves, not bigger things like jackets or even DH kneepads. So the 10 may not carry everything you want, but chances are when that happens the 14 won't help you. I've had the 14 for years now, and I doubt I've ever carried anything with it that I couldn't have carried with the 10. If I did epic all-day rides, maybe that'd be different, but I don't. My two cents, and obviously not a big deal either way.

As far as Raptor vs. Syncro, can't help you. If you don't get that answered here, call Osprey directly, they'll help.


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I have to disagree with OldManBike, I find I can stuff all kind of things in Raptor 14. Ihave carried knee pads, rain jacket and shin guards. It is really surprising how much you can stuff in there. Good for colder months when you need to either carry or shed layers. I think it is a perfect size. I wouldn't want to carry much more than it can hold anyways. I will agree with him on a lot of rides the 10 would probably suffice but I want one pack, not two. 

As for the Syncro, yes the tool pouch is nice touch and makes your tools easy to access when you need them. I would say the waistbelt is better on the raptor for mountain biking. I also like the side pouches on the waist straps. Usually store snacks in there so I can get to them without taking the pack off. The Syncro also doesn't have the hydration hose harness which can help prevent the hose from flopping around. I'd say the Syncro might be better suited an all around daypack and the raptor better suited for mountain biking in in rougher terrain. Probably can't go wrong either way .


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

mattnmtns said:


> As for the Syncro, yes the tool pouch is nice touch and makes your tools easy to access when you need them. I would say the waistbelt is better on the raptor for mountain biking. I also like the side pouches on the waist straps. Usually store snacks in there so I can get to them without taking the pack off. The Syncro also doesn't have the hydration hose harness which can help prevent the hose from flopping around. I'd say the Syncro might be better suited an all around daypack and the raptor better suited for mountain biking in in rougher terrain. Probably can't go wrong either way .


This all sounds right to me. I like the Raptor hip belt and would not be willing to trade it for Syncro's belt.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

I also have the Raptor 14, and it is THE Best hydration pack I have ever used, it is so easy to access stuff, and I love having the extra pockets for seperating items. The Syncro, despite the helmet holder, seems more like it is made for hiking than biking, the best thing about the Raptor, which the syncro does not have, is the compression straps on the side, which allows it to become much smaller and more compact when you don't have knee pads, jackets, hats, extra gloves, etc. in the pack. 

I never pay full price for anything, but I did for this pack and I don't regret it! Get the Raptor 14.


----------



## nu2mtb (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies, everyone. I think you have nearly changed my mind to go with the Raptor. I will probably take an outer layer to REI and load up a 10 and 14 to see where I land. I'm still curious for anyone who might have ridden with both suspensions, even the Manta as opposed to the Syncro who might be able to compare real results between the airspeed (manta, syncro) vs the airscape on the Raptor. The features of the Raptor are definitely enticing but still can't decide if they're worth sacrificing comfort on hot days. Any input?


----------



## hey_poolboy (Jul 16, 2012)

Haven't tried both, but I do love my Raptor 14. I don't wear it that often but even in the heat it's not that bad. The ventilation is far better than my camelback!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

Another vote for the raptor 14, I try to use it daily and the extra pockets allow me to separate items out. Stuffing g shin guards or knee pads though? Never tried it as I thought it looked like it might not be an option. Will have to actually try, but I'm usually always wearing them around here 


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a Raptor14 and a Viper9. The Raptor is the pack I take if I'm carrying spares, jackets, knee pads ect. I miss the side pockets when I don't have the Raptor with. The Viper get used only for local rides when I want to stay light.


----------



## nu2mtb (Mar 31, 2015)

Well since I have yet to actually ride with a hydration pack, let alone in hot weather, I can assume that the larger and more loaded with gear the pack is, the hotter it's going to be on your back. Since I already ordered the Syncro 15 and got it for $68 (I consider this dirt cheap) I think I'll keep it for hot days when I actually need to carry more gear. But, since I can still use my REI coupon for a full priced item I think I'll order the Raptor 10 for days that I know I don't need to carry clothing but still want to carry bike parts/tools. This way I won't have to cinch down a Raptor 14 when it's partially full, and yet I won't have to worry about riding with a partially loaded Syncro 15 (people say stuff will bounce around since it can't be cinched like the Raptor) becuase I can just use the Raptor on "light" riding days. 

I suspect that having a loaded Raptor 10 won't be nearly as hot on the back as a loaded Raptor 14 (this is speculation, I might be wrong on this) so if I need the extra gear then I can load down the Syncro 15 and will get the benefit of Airspeed. 

Sound logical or are these two packs so similar in capacity (real world, not how many beans it will hold) that I'm throwing money away buy buying both?


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

nu2mtb said:


> Hi all, first post here so I appreciate any help in advance. I just started biking and the trail I usually ride (Rangeline in Anderson, IN) has 1-3 mile loops that end back at the car each time. My wife and I will also be pulling our baby on 5-10 mile rides on paved trails around our area.
> 
> I have two questions:
> I have not been able, after searching every thread on this forum, to find a straightforward comparison of the Raptor and Syncro lines. i actually have a Syncro 15 on order because I like the Airspeed suspension, but I see that the Raptor is considered their "top of the line" MTB pack and the positive reviews of the Raptor on here are overwhelming. With the Syncro technically being listed as a few ounces lighter, is it just the tool pouch that makes the Raptor more desirable?
> ...


I have the 10 and it's plenty big enough for what you describe.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Raptor 14 is plenty comfy for a hydration pack, I have used this pack for unsupported rides over 10 hours a couple times since you will use with the wife and kid possibly just go 14, never know what the extra space might be good for.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a viper 4 for hot summer days or short rides .I also have a raptor 10 for longer rides . I may get a raptor 14 if I can find one on discount, I'll use it for all day rides or long day hikes .

Osprey is top notch ! I cracked a bite valve and they sent me 4 extra ones .


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

One thing about having 2 packs: you'll eventually have duplicate tools and spares, because transferring contents between packs is another chore. This is particularly the case when their use varies by type of ride, rather than by season.


----------



## jnicosia (Aug 2, 2013)

evasive said:


> One thing about having 2 packs: you'll eventually have duplicate tools and spares, because transferring contents between packs is another chore. This is particularly the case when their use varies by type of ride, rather than by season.


Yes indeed! I have 2 of everything so I can run 2 packs. Much worth it to me . After a year of transferring pack contents I figured it was worth it and it was. Now I am thinking 3 packs ,oh boy


----------



## nu2mtb (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I stopped by REI today and tried on both the Syncro 15 and Raptor 14. My impressions were that the Syncro was way more comfortable, even with the better waist straps on the Raptor. I can honestly say that the features I see on the Raptor aren't enough to make me want to switch except...the tightening straps for the should harness on the Syncro have nowhere to go and we're talking about the better part of 24" of strap that will be dangling on either side of me. The straps on the Raptor obviously have a system that is different and prevents this. What a bummer, I really like the Syncro but I don't think I can deal with the strips flying all over the place while I'm riding. Looks like it will be the Raptor. 

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Aaen (Sep 22, 2012)

If you like the pack, why don't you just get small pieces of Velcro and wrap the straps up then they are not dangling everywhere. I actually think they have strap keepers out there you can buy. Or roll them up and use electrical tape 


Regards

Steve 

I suffer from fat finger syndrome and a tiny keyboard on an iPhone. So I apologize for the typos and misspellings.


----------



## nu2mtb (Mar 31, 2015)

So I stopped back by REI to look at the packs. After trying in the raptor again, I can see why people say it conforms to your back better. I also got my hands on the Raptor 14 and cinched the side straps down. When looking side by side with the 10L, I honestly think the 14 can be cinched down to be smaller then the 10. As such, I agree with the above posts that the 14 is a no brainer, even if I never fill it up. I pulled the trigger on the Raptor 14 (returned the Syncro) and after loading it up I think I'm going to be quite happy with this pack.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

late to the game...

I've never tried the Raptor but recently got the Syncro 10 mainly for the mesh panel. I'm pleasantly surprised that the waist paddings on the Syncro really help to keep the pack propped in place instead of the pack wanting to slide down and then uncomfortably tug on the waist straps. 

On my other packs, I have to keep the waist straps loose. On the Syncro, I can snug it up w/out feeling it. I'm guessing the Raptor is probably similar to the Syncro.


----------

